# Re Pocket Watch Prices?



## Farhan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello

I was watching Bargain Hunt and an Omega Silver cased pocket watch went for under Â£50. Was this price unusual or can you get swiss pocket watches for that kind of money.

What is typical price for such items.

I look forward to hearing the discussion.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Farhan - the important thing to remember is that many of these antiques programmes such as Bargain Hunt are repeats and some are several years old. Which means that the sale prices may be well out of date as far as the current market is concerned. The pocket watch market is very variable and even silver watches can be bought at reasonable prices - unlike gold, which fetches a much higher price.

However, if the Omega was in good nick - dial, hands, case, movement, and properly hallmarked, I would expect it to go for much more than Â£50 - two to three times depending on the auction house and location. So my guess is that the programme was some years old and not representative of today's prices.


----------



## Farhan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello thank you for your reply.

The episode was first broadcast on Friday 9th January 2015. One team pay Â£90 but pocket watch goes for Â£70.

Here is the BBC I player link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04xw5f5/bargain-hunt-series-39-29-grimsthorpe-27

I look forward to hearing the discussion.

Yours

Farhan


----------

